# 1st Hydroponic Experiment (Bag Seeds)



## ronronvc07 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ive been a member on this site for about 2 years now but I never got into the hydroponics. Ive been doing alot reviewing on other members setups and now im going the hydro route. I started the process about 5 days ago and made my hydro unit. I will show you a list of what I have so far and pictures from day 1 to present day 5. 

!!!!!!!!!!!Please I am a newb to this so any advice or tips would be helpful!!!!!!!!!! I just ordered Rockwool starter cubs, 5inch net pots, and hydroton so exclude the glad containers.

1 Storage container
1 Aquarium 30 gallon Power Head
1 Dual Outlet Air Pump
2 24 inch Air Stones
24ft of 1/4 Air Hose
6 Glad Containers (being replaced with 5 inch net pots)
2ft 1 inch Hose
1 1inch to 1/4 Adapter
6 1/4 T's
Timer for The lights
Fan
2 Aluminum Light Reflectors
2 Lights T's
4 CFL 20 watt Fluorescent Lights


----------



## ronronvc07 (Aug 12, 2010)

what should my light cycle be? Should I constantly have my fan running on the plants? and how do I make them flower?


----------



## ronronvc07 (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 6 

The plants were looking pretty stretched so I took the lid off the container and modded the lights to be brighter and closer.


----------



## ronronvc07 (Aug 13, 2010)

What solution do I put in the water?


----------



## ronronvc07 (Aug 13, 2010)

no help REALLY?


----------

